# Traveling in Heat



## Megan500 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am getting a hedgie very soon and I am so excited! However, its a 2 and a half hour ride home and I am a little worried about my new hedgie being overheated. My car doesn't have very good AC. I did a test the other day and brought my thermometer along in my car to see what the temperature would be. Outside of my car was about 90 degrees. However, inside my car was 100 degrees with the AC at full blast. I can adapt to it easily and don't get hot too easily, but I am worried about my hedgie. Does anyone have tips on how to cool down my hedgie when it's that hot. Is there anything I could put in the hardsided carrying case that would cool him down a little? Any help is appriciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## PygmyUpLove (Jul 5, 2017)

Hii! Congrats on your new hedgie, I can imagine you’re so excited! 

Oofff, 100 degrees is quite hot indeed. I think each hedgie reacts differently to high or low temperatures. It also depends on how you are transporting him, the size of the carrier etc. Perhaps you could try to cool some towers to a nice temperature, and put those in the carrier. That way he’ll be covered in something that’s the right temperature for at least a little while. 

Another option would be to use another car? Maybe a friend or family member with a car that’s nice and cool could drive (with) you?

The best thing would be to not have his environment temperature change too drastically from his old home, to the car, to his new home with you.


----------

